

How You Get Hundreds Of Twitter Followers In Days - bhalliburton
http://brenthalliburton.com/get-twitter-followers-fast/

======
Zikes
When I see a Twitter account that is following hundreds or thousands of others
I immediately discount their value.

Oftentimes I find these accounts when they follow me, hoping for a follow
back, which I see as an abuse of the New Follower notification system and
tantamount to spamming.

~~~
bhalliburton
I agree, as I said in the article, I felt the same way, but they don't really
"see" this information in the suggested followers lists. I suspect that might
be why it seemed to make no difference. I could be wrong. Or maybe the people
following me are less discerning.

------
mathattack
I like that this is playing into the algorithm, rather than playing into the
automation machine.

~~~
bhalliburton
At least that is what I suspect. I was surprised by how few "hey, that guy
just followed you back" messages I got.

